# INFP or INTP



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I am one of those people who questions whether I am INFP or INTP. I am curious about how I come across based solely on the things I have posted.

I might post a list of traits later.


----------



## Harley (Jul 5, 2009)

Dude, you're so INFP it's not even funny. 
(actually... it is, b/c the only way you'll ever be INTP is if you're funny. And you're not. Ha ha ha.)


----------



## So Long So Long (Jun 6, 2009)

INFP. Definitely. 
Don't try to leave the team, either. 
We need you! D:


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

to paraphrase one site... INFJ's instantly decide who they are, INFPs take a lifetime and are still not sure...


----------



## babblingbrook (Aug 10, 2009)

What unanimity :happy:


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Going by what people have said in this thread and the fact that all voters so far have voted INFP, thats what I'm going to go for, because I think it's obvious.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

*Thank you all for your responses.*

I was pretty sure that I was INFP when I posted this poll. I was mostly just curious how I come across.


*My Personality Journey:

Pre-MBTI:*
I took a personality test online once. It told me I was an "Inventor."

I learned about a personality system that has four colors, Gold (SJ), Orange (SP), Blue (NF), and Green (NT). The four temperaments were poorly explained. It only talked about one trait per temperament, not two like MBTI does. (I knew nothing about the letters.) Blue focused on feeling. Green focused on intuition. I identified with green.

While at a training for a church position, someone had us pick our letters. All that they did was put up two words and have us pick which fit us better, for each pair of traits. They did not explain what the whole thing was, only saying "Come talk to me if you want to know what it means." I did not talk to them, and so did not learn what it meant at that time. I mostly forgot it. (If I remember right I got INFP from that.)

*Learning about MBTI:
*About two years later my sister introduced me to MBTI. She taught me about the different preferences. From the begining as was unsure about T vs F. I knew that I was I,N, and P. At the time I mistook the kind of "thinking" that is intuition for MBTI "Thinking." A reputation for being the "deep thinker," who doesn't show feelings (because of Fi), identifying "Green" as NT and remembering the test that said I was an "Inventor" also contributed to my thinking that is was a T. I decided I was INTP.

I read and identified with discriptions of INTPs. I joined INTP groups on facebook, as well as INXP groups.

*Real doubts about INTP:
*One of the books that my sister had was about the types during childhood. I identified with all of the INTP childhood description, except the part about thick skin. When I was young I would get really mad A LOT. That bit about INTPs having thick skin made me really wonder if that was what I was. I read the descriptions of INFPs and identified with that as well.

*Deciding on INFP:*
I took another test on MyType. It said that I was INFP, with just barely more F than T. I jumped at that and decided that I was INFP. I think that on some level I _wanted _to be INFP. I still had doubts.

What really convinced me was thinking about major life decisions I have made and the motivations behind them. For example:

Deciding to Graduate
My Mom was big into home schooling. All of my six older siblings were "fractional students" (students who have a few classes at public school and the rest at home) in high school. They all got GEDs instead of graduating high school. I started high school doing the same. I had three or four classes a day at high school my first few years.

At the end of my Junior year I played Pomp and Circumstance in the band at graduation. I was thinking about the feeling of the graduation ceremony and about how I wouldn't have that. I started thinking about it (intuition), and I wondered if I could get the necessary credits by taking an extra year and maybe doing summer school.

I talked to the guidance counselor. She said that I would the needed credits just by taking an extra year. I did not have to do summer school.

Looking back on that event I realized that the reason I wanted to graduate was for the feeling of the ceremony, not for any "logical" reasons, like making it easier to go to college. It was a feeling decision. I still have occasional thoughts doubting various parts of my personality, but I am pretty much settled on INFP.


----------



## Jack Rabid (Aug 6, 2009)

Maybe you are simply an INxP... kinda like me.. INxP's are the balance.. able to leap from side to side with ease.. need some thinking? you got it.. need to feel or empathize??.. you da man, cool guy

*INxP*.. say it.. it feels good


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

I'll tell you what I am. I'm an IN*C*P. The T/F is about how you make decisions right? Well I flip a coin. I am an introvert, intuitive, coin flipping, perceiver.

In all seriousness though, I am an INFP. I have tried to act based on T before, out of a sense of what I am "supposed" to do. It always stresses me out.

See my last post^.


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Jack Rabid said:


> Maybe you are simply an INxP... kinda like me.. INxP's are the balance.. able to leap from side to side with ease.. need some thinking? you got it.. need to feel or empathize??.. you da man, cool guy
> 
> *INxP*.. say it.. it feels good


I just had a *really weird *moment. I read this post ^ a while ago. I don't remember having deja vu when I read it. However I was just reading one of your other posts, Jack, in another thread. I had a deja vu like memory of reading the quoted post ^ before acually reading it, as if I read it in a dream or something. It was like deja vu, but it wasn't an "I've done this before" it was an "I did that before."


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

Its funny how no one thought you were INTP. haah.:laughing:


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Lance said:


> Its funny how no one thought you were INTP. haah.:laughing:


Yea, it is.


----------



## Surreal Breakfast (Oct 24, 2008)

I thought maybe you were a INDFGHJTLYRIEORWWWIWIWIEDJDJCCCNVNFDJSKWWWQWECVVNBBBGFREP, but after reading your latest post, I have doubts :/


----------



## Eylrid (Jun 25, 2009)

Surreal Breakfast said:


> I thought maybe you were a INDFGHJTLYRIEORWWWIWIWIEDJDJCCCNVNFDJSKWWWQWECVVNBBBGFREP, but after reading your latest post, I have doubts :/


Oh, Surreal, you crack me up!


----------

